# Recife - Brazil



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

I love the city's old architecture! Really beautiful colourful buildings. Looks warm and comfortable. Are those palm trees cocos trees?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing! :cheers:


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great pics !!! I Love Recife


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA (Aug 11, 2006)

This thread is amazing! Tanks for share these pics with us!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

Skyline_FFM said:


> I love the city's old architecture! Really beautiful colourful buildings. Looks warm and comfortable. Are those palm trees cocos trees?


ya its a palm tree!! do you like coconut water??


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful beach and architecture!!!


----------



## breno recife (Dec 15, 2007)

i love my city!

the best city brasilian.


----------



## breno recife (Dec 15, 2007)

the best city of the world


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> ya its a palm tree!! do you like coconut water??


No, I bought it once in a supermarket. And it is not sweet at all. I was so disappointed! :lol: Fresh coco water may taste way better though... 
An ignorant question: Isn't it dangerous if a coconut falls on someone's head? :lol:
However they give such an exotic flair to the beach, incredible...!


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

breno recife said:


> i love my city!
> 
> the best city brasilian.


WTF? :nuts:


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Brazil, lalalalala :banana:


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

More of Recife.


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

^^^

Recife has so many good buldings! and the City night life is really cool, love Recife!


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

brazil's beautiful!!! it will always be my home. i visit every year. i can't get enough of it


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice apartments


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Se ve preciosa la ciudad, y que buen skyline que tiene!!!!


----------



## dr_todorov (Dec 17, 2007)

*Recife at Night*

Credits Flickr

Recife at Night


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Is this like the Miami of Brazil?


----------



## Ap_Recife (Apr 26, 2004)

Recife has an amazing skyline.

More pics...these are my favorites...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those last pics Ap_Recife are amazing indeed :cheers: Marvelous!

I dont see a credit, and i am afraid mods wiil delete those hno:


----------

